# A+, what's next, help?



## Teletubby (Aug 8, 2007)

Ok...I am pretty much ready to go and take the CompTIA A+ exam...I want to work with networking and that sort of stuff, so I was wondering,

What should I study for next? I need a job (just finished highschool), so I am looking for a certification that will get me into the workforce fast. I am thinking of taking either CCNA (which will give me the CCENT in the process I think?), or the CompTIA Network+, and then Security+ and Server+...I have no idea what I should take first though...I am thinking of eventually getting my MCSA but I don't know at what point. The point is...I'm not in a situation right now to go to college...I don't have the cash...so I am stuck with certifications right now...help me out.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Certifications are very good, but for our current economy a lot of employers will be looking for experience. If you know any small business companies can give you an opportunity to work for them or schools to do volunteer works, I would start here Teletubby.

Yes...A+ will be the first thing then you can proceed with Networking, the CompTIA Network+ or proceed to MCSE. 

Just remembered...find out from your city if there are Adult Schools that offers A+, Nertworking so that you won't have too pay much for your class. I'm here in Los Angeles County and every city here has Adult Schools or Regional Occupational Programs(ROP) that offers a variety of Computer classes. I took classes here about 10 yrs ago and they're not too bad. I remember paying less than $100 for a 2 month worth of class, not bad isn't it?

Good luck to your career. Let me know what else I can assists you of.


----------



## Teletubby (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks! I will definitely look into that. There are quite a few technical schools where I live, but the one's I have looked at so far were pretty expensive. However, there are a few I haven't checked yet, so I will do that. Thanks again.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You're very welcome, again...I would do research on those prior suggestions that I gave you if you can't afford expensive IT schools. Don't forget to make a few phone calls too to do volunteer IT works, on the spot training and experience helps a lot. Forums like TSF is an excellent IT resources for you to learn troubleshooting.

Glad to help ya!


----------



## Suncoast (Jul 28, 2009)

That's excellent advice. I only wanted to add that many of the College MCSA/MCSE programs include A+ and Network+. You may want to check that so you don't have to take them twice. 

And don't forget to check into getting a scholarship at your Community College.


----------



## C3CEO (Sep 9, 2009)

I understand Teletubby because I'm going through a somewhat similar situation. I'm teaching myself A+. I use to refurbish and build computer systems in 1998. It don't take much to know how to put a PC together and run a 24hr burn-in program to check the system integrity. 11 years later and I feel like I don't know anything relevant about computers because they have evolved so fast. I want to go to school using financial aid, but I run my own business and it will be tough to commit time to school assignments while managing my business. So I'm trying to figure out how much training will I need to include PC repair as an additional service in my business of electronics repair? Thank you.


----------



## Suncoast (Jul 28, 2009)

If I remember correctly, 1998 was the realm of 486DX and Pentium 133. It's sooo much simpler today with hardware. Rarely will you see a manual I/O configuration. Still weird problems from cheap memory. Much more about configuring the operating system now. 

From what I've been able to tell, the successful shops are the ones that work on site, not so much the depot shops. And you might want to look at HP and Dell to see what it takes to be an official service center. 

And looking through the forums here and helping others will not only help remember details you forgot you know, but it will also help you learn new things.


----------



## C3CEO (Sep 9, 2009)

@ Suncoast:

Thank you for your input. You know your processor history! Back in those days a tech had to configure everything. That's was my job and what I was trained to do. But now everything is software and that's why I feel out of the loop. I understand what I study because this field is mine by nature, but it's so much to catch up on in so little time. Right now I'm trying to learn which msconfig services can I switch off (in Windows XP) to optimize computers without shutting off something useful. Everyone has different needs so I'm trying to see which services are generally not needed by most people. It's just an assignment I gave myself that can be useful in the field. I will do the same for Vista and Win7 in due time. Thank you.


----------



## Teletubby (Aug 8, 2007)

C3CEO said:


> @ Suncoast:
> 
> Thank you for your input. You know your processor history! Back in those days a tech had to configure everything. That's was my job and what I was trained to do. But now everything is software and that's why I feel out of the loop. I understand what I study because this field is mine by nature, but it's so much to catch up on in so little time. Right now I'm trying to learn which msconfig services can I switch off (in Windows XP) to optimize computers without shutting off something useful. Everyone has different needs so I'm trying to see which services are generally not needed by most people. It's just an assignment I gave myself that can be useful in the field. I will do the same for Vista and Win7 in due time. Thank you.


This site:

http://www.pcstats.com/articlesearc...gory=220&CategorySearch=Get+Listing&sort=date

should be of help to you if you are looking for unnecessary windows services, etc. to disable. There is an article there somewhere on just that thing, it might be named something like "Performance tips for XP" or something though.


----------

